# DailyPay Question



## suham (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey all, 

So I signed up for DailyPay because I was just curious to see how much I've made so far. I don't plan on using it to transfer money or anything, just seeing how much I made. Will this effect my paycheck at all for the next pay day? I get paid via check.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2021)

Going on workday, you can see your pay stub for free.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2021)

The website says "You can transfer and receive your pay on the next business day for free, or receive your pay instantly for $2.99." And it looks like it only is offering me half of what I'm earned already for the week. I don't think it's something I'll use unless it's an absolute emergency.


----------



## suham (Jun 23, 2021)

Okay, for sure. But if I signed up and didn't do anything like transfer. It shouldn't mess up my check? Like I'll go in on Friday to pick up my check and everything will be normal when picking it up? Unless I do an action on Daily Pay?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2021)

I had read the email & not doing it.


----------

